# Woodburn, OR CCO (Woodburn Company Stores)



## cicconeyouth (May 7, 2006)

Is there anything at the Oregon CCO right now? I have nothing to do this weekend so I was thinking about taking a roadtrip down there tomorrow or sometime soon. I tried calling, but the lady didn't tell me anything other than the fact that they have some MAC...


----------



## christyxjane (May 24, 2006)

I know this is late but there isnt much at the Woodburn CCO. They have the holiday palettes and some lip stuff but not much. Its not worth the drive


----------



## Cyn (May 24, 2006)

Damn, I was hoping for better, I'm going to be in the area this weekend.


----------



## cicconeyouth (May 24, 2006)

thanks for the info! i'll just stick to the seattle one then.


----------



## Katgirl625 (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks for the update - I was going to drive down there tomorrow


----------



## Katgirl625 (Jun 18, 2006)

Anyone go this weekend?  I have some time off this week, and was thinking of driving down...


----------



## brookeab (Jul 20, 2006)

I am going to the oregon CCO in three weeks, any good items showing up there?


----------



## rosewater (Oct 17, 2006)

Anyone see anything good in the Woodburn CCO lately? Any brushes? I'm going to be in Oregon this weekend & don't know if I should stop there.


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Whats at the Oregon CCO?*

Has anyone been to the CCO lately?  I am going up to Portland next week and thought about stopping by. TIA!


----------



## Lovinya02 (Apr 18, 2007)

Anyone been to this cco lately?


----------



## coachkitten (May 25, 2007)

Has anyone been to this CCO lately?  I am going to go down to Portland for Memorial Day and wanted to see if anyone has seen anything good!  TIA!


----------



## coachkitten (May 29, 2007)

So I was in Portland today and made my friends go to the Woodburn outlets.  They had Haunting, Delphic, Nightfish, and Brassy fluidlines.  All of the old skincare in the white packages including Moisture Gleam, Strobe Cream, Fast Eye Response, and Fix+.  They had turquatic, peppier, purple shower, and aquavert eye shadow.  They also have 15 minutes lipstick and a few other Amuse lipglasses.  Also I saw Red, Black, and chartruse glitter along with softwashed grey and accent red pigments.
That is a beautiful store but does not have as much stuff as the Seattle CCO.
Hope that helps anyone who lives around there!


----------



## LitlLi (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey ladies,
My bf and I planned to go out to Seattle and Portland sometime this month and I was thinking of going to this outlet....what do you guys think? should I even bother? cuz I might be going to the Seattle Premium outlets as well...
Are there any brushes there? 
The good part abt portland is...NO TAX =)))


----------



## nerdalicious (Oct 16, 2007)

CCO's are really hit or miss, sometimes they have great stuff! Shimmerbricks, MAC palettes, pigments, Stila, l/e e/s etc, and sometimes it's a flop. Its worth checking out and there's some other good stores there too


----------



## mrheine (Feb 11, 2008)

anyone check this one out lately? i'm going to be in the area next weekend for the holiday and was hoping to drop in.


----------



## minakokanmuri (Jul 7, 2008)

anyone been here recently?


----------



## minakokanmuri (Jul 20, 2008)

allright, went to check this out last week. there was studio fix powder foundation in nc30, nw25, c3, and some darker shades. some studio tech. fix + and i think i saw charged water. three fragrances. blushes: lillicent cream blush, ladyblush, otherworldly, strada, prism, and more. few shadesticks and paints. lipglasses include palatial, moonbathe, flusterose, glamoursun. eyeshadows include viz a violet and floral fantasy and whatever else was from that collection. there was a lipglass set from a winter collection. no msfs which was disappointing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## slick (Oct 24, 2008)

Anyone been to Woodburn lately?  Thinking about making the trip from P-town, as gas has gone below $3 now!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## slick (Oct 25, 2008)

OK, I caved in and made the trip. Let's just say that I had some urges that needed to be satisfied....lol.  Anyway, they have TONS of stuff there!  I'll list what I can remember, but seriously you should make the trip!

Foundations:
Studio Tech, Moisturecover, Studio Fix SPF, and Mineralize Satinfinish in most colors above 35.  Saw more lower number NWs compared to NCs.  Saw lots of Moisturecover in NC20.  Studio Mist in shades Medium and up.

Paint Pots:
Rollickin, Girl Friendly, Moss Scape, Delft, Quite Natural, Groundwork, Fresco Rose, Perky, Electro Sky, Greenstroke, and maybe 1-2 more?  They had tons of each!

Fluidlines:
Brassy, Sweet Sage, Uppity, Silverstroke, Delphic, and I saw one last Blacktrack.

Paints:
There were 12 of them but I can only remember Flammable, Chatru?, and Artjam lol.

Shadesticks:
Sea Me, Penny, Shimmersand, Beige-ing, and a pink one lol.

Beauty Powder Blushes!
OMG!  Tons of these!  Sweetness, Eversun, True Romantic, Shy Beauty, Feeling, and I got the last Joyous ;-)

Other Cheek/Face Stuff:
Light Flush MSF, Ablaze, Taupe, Emote, Serenity?, some darker Blushcremes (I remember Uncommon?), mainly netural browny colors....lots more that I can't remember!

Pigments: 
About 20 of them!  What I remember: Smoke Signal, Sweet Sienna, Pink Pearl, Jardin Aires, Tea Time, Gilded Green, Circa Plum, Copperized, Gold Stroke, Olive Green, saw 2 glitters as well.

Eyeshadow:
Meet the Fleet, Claire de Lune, Evening Aura, Purple Shower, Tete a Tint, Poison Pen, 2 McQueen Shadows (Pagan and the blue one) and a few other matte colors....also 3 Richmetal Highlighters from Color Forms - the purple one, the rose one, and then a lighter beige-ish one?  

Lips:
Didn't really pay attention all that much....lots of palettes from Novel Twist and Antiquitease/Heirlooms.  I hauled Ensign and Lust, but there were a ton there.  LOTS of Mattenes, Tendertones, and TLCs.

Other:
Lots of stuff in old packaging: Fix+, Cleanse Oil, Skincare.  Saw some Charged Water and 2 Fragrances.  
Lots of light colored nude and pink nail polishes, saw some bright reds too.
All the Brow Shaders.
Zoomlash.

Brushes: 217, 224, 136, 150, and some of the white haired face brushes.

Lots of Stylistics stuff.....

OK, that's all I can do for now!   Hope this helps someone!


----------



## mochajavalatte (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *slick* 

 
_OK, I caved in and made the trip. Let's just say that I had some urges that needed to be satisfied....lol.  Anyway, they have TONS of stuff there!  I'll list what I can remember, but seriously you should make the trip!

Foundations:
Studio Tech, Moisturecover, Studio Fix SPF, and Mineralize Satinfinish in most colors above 35.  Saw more lower number NWs compared to NCs.  Saw lots of Moisturecover in NC20.  Studio Mist in shades Medium and up.

Paint Pots:
Rollickin, Girl Friendly, Moss Scape, Delft, Quite Natural, Groundwork, Fresco Rose, Perky, Electro Sky, Greenstroke, and maybe 1-2 more?  They had tons of each!

Fluidlines:
Brassy, Sweet Sage, Uppity, Silverstroke, Delphic, and I saw one last Blacktrack.

Paints:
There were 12 of them but I can only remember Flammable, Chatru?, and Artjam lol.

Shadesticks:
Sea Me, Penny, Shimmersand, Beige-ing, and a pink one lol.

Beauty Powder Blushes!
OMG!  Tons of these!  Sweetness, Eversun, True Romantic, Shy Beauty, Feeling, and I got the last Joyous ;-)

Other Cheek/Face Stuff:
Light Flush MSF, Ablaze, Taupe, Emote, Serenity?, some darker Blushcremes (I remember Uncommon?), mainly netural browny colors....lots more that I can't remember!

Pigments: 
About 20 of them!  What I remember: Smoke Signal, Sweet Sienna, Pink Pearl, Jardin Aires, Tea Time, Gilded Green, Circa Plum, Copperized, Gold Stroke, Olive Green, saw 2 glitters as well.

Eyeshadow:
Meet the Fleet, Claire de Lune, Evening Aura, Purple Shower, Tete a Tint, Poison Pen, 2 McQueen Shadows (Pagan and the blue one) and a few other matte colors....also 3 Richmetal Highlighters from Color Forms - the purple one, the rose one, and then a lighter beige-ish one?  

Lips:
Didn't really pay attention all that much....lots of palettes from Novel Twist and Antiquitease/Heirlooms.  I hauled Ensign and Lust, but there were a ton there.  LOTS of Mattenes, Tendertones, and TLCs.

Other:
Lots of stuff in old packaging: Fix+, Cleanse Oil, Skincare.  Saw some Charged Water and 2 Fragrances.  
Lots of light colored nude and pink nail polishes, saw some bright reds too.
All the Brow Shaders.
Zoomlash.

Brushes: 217, 224, 136, 150, and some of the white haired face brushes.

Lots of Stylistics stuff.....

OK, that's all I can do for now!   Hope this helps someone!  




_

 

Ok I was there yesterday, and I'll fill in a lil bit...(although my memory is shot, it was a LONG drive back to Seattle...)
Lip gelee: cellopink, several ProLong Wears, paints that I remember: Mauvism, canton candy. Blacktrack was gone...The old packaged skincare and some of the Lightful stuff. Studio Fixes in NW47+, Face and Body Foundation  C5-C7, N4. Couple irridescent powders, 3 shadows from (what was the bright orange collection?? Damn you know I'm tired...can't even remember the name of it...ugh) anyway: it was Time&Space and 2 others...Lots of bags: turquoise, lavender, brown, lime green. plus two totes: the messenger size and the long one, Skin Sheen (but not the brushes FOR the skin sheen lol) there was jewel marine glitter and all over gloss...lots o' stuff....but anywho: I got what I came for: A Mauvism backup.


----------



## s2Stephs2 (Dec 25, 2008)

I really prefer the Woodburn CCO over the one at Seattle Premium outlets just because I usually find more of the items that I want at Woodburn. I agree with most people about CCO's being a hit and miss but what more can we ask for 30% off retail price for MAC. Last time I went I remember seeing lots of skincare mostly in the older packaging but some recent ones as well, some bags, mineralize satinfinishes(didn't look at the shades), there were tons of blushes, lip products, brow and eye products. I really like the CCO in Woodburn. I have to say for a CCO it's more complete than others. I hope this helped someone!


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 7, 2009)

Has anyone been to the CCO recently?  TIA!


----------



## akcmommy (Feb 14, 2009)

Ok. I went and it was not at all exciting. Everything was meh.

I did see a 224 brush. But nothing that is hard to find or most desired.
sorry gals.

I'll go back sometime after 3/6 (that's when the Coach outlet opens there!)


----------



## duch3ss25 (Feb 14, 2009)

Can someone get shy beauty for me if you see it, pretty please? My bro's gf stole it and I've been looking for it ever since. I have non-cc paypal I can send right away....


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 5, 2009)

I went this past weekend. Let's see what I remember...

Lots of Charged Waters
Assorted old packaging skincare
Lots of loose powders which I assumed were either Blot or Select Sheer
Mineralize Sheersheen powders
Old English from Monogram
A handful of Mineralize Skinfinish Natural powders
Mineralize Satinfinish
Blush powders including X Rocks and Spaced Out
Like 7 different shades of Cremeblush
Lots of LE lipsticks, notable ones being ones from Moonbathe, Neo Scifi, Originals and Blast O Blue from C-Shock
Lots of LE lipglasses, like Nothingless from McQueen, Moonbathe from Moonbathe, Naked Space from Neo Scifi, Bonus Beat & Sock Hop from Heatherette
Several Prolongwears, most from Lustretwins, but notably Legendary from Raquel Weltch
Comet Blue Dazzleglass
Several lip palttes from Novel Twist, and holiday 2008
Architecture, Chartru and other Paints
Glitter liquid liners from past collections like Pewter pink, and also Kitty Power
Heatherette duo liners, some Softsparkle Pencils. Think I saw some Pearlglides too
Several Brow sets including Dressed, as well as Brow Shaders
Tempting & Shadowy lady Quads
Passionate, Electric Eel, Flourishing, Poison Pen, Graphology, Typographic, Submarine, Meet The Fleet, Warming Trend eyeshadows among others
Rollickin, LOTS of Electrosky, and other Paint Pots
Warm Pigment/Glitter set 2008
Warm Holiday eye palette 2008
Classic Holiday eye palette 2008
Brush sets from holiday 2008
Perfect Style Brush set
LOTS of Nail lacquers
Lots of LE as well as Perm brushes
Stylistics fashion clutch
Lots lots more!

There was soo much! It's such a lovely store, I really enjoyed it.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks Bunny for the update.  Hardly anyone ever updates for this CCO!


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Jun 6, 2009)

I should update more, I go there probably once a month, I live so close.  I'm just lame!  I did get Feline there today though.  It was hiding in the drawers behind the counter, I happened to spot it when she was digging out my Pearl Glide liner.  

Other then that, I have nothing to report besides what Bunny saw...
Oh, except they had Bumble and Bumble in old style packaging!


----------



## mochajavalatte (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dahlia_Rayn* 

 
_I should update more, I go there probably once a month, I live so close. I'm just lame! I did get Feline there today though. It was hiding in the drawers behind the counter, I happened to spot it when she was digging out my Pearl Glide liner. 

Other then that, I have nothing to report besides what Bunny saw...
Oh, except they had Bumble and Bumble in old style packaging!_

 

Where do you live? 
I have family in Molalla (sp?) which is how I ended up seeing that CCO. I'm from Seattle so yeah don't make it there very often


----------



## SakuraDelia (Jun 10, 2009)

I just went there for the first time on Monday. I got a fafi (sp? high top, I think) lipstick, the pervette lipstick, comet blue dazzleglass, bronzescape solar bits, and shush tendertone for like $57.00. Score. ^_^


----------



## akcmommy (Jun 28, 2009)

I was there yesterday. They had several Starflash e/s. Go, Talent Pool are 2 that come to mind. They also had the BBR MSFs. Had a 188 brush and the Nordstrom exclusive Holiday full sized brush kit with the pink liner.

I picked up 2 piggies: Copperclast and Bell Bottom Blue


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Jun 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mochajavalatte* 

 
_Where do you live? 
I have family in Molalla (sp?) which is how I ended up seeing that CCO. I'm from Seattle so yeah don't make it there very often 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I live near Newberg, and work in Portland, so I'm really not that far from Woodburn at all.  In fact I think Molalla might be further!
I have been so busy that I haven't been to the CCO in some time, maybe I'll go pick up a blonde msf....thanks for the update akcmommy!


----------



## cmariemac (Aug 2, 2009)

^^ I live in Newberg...where by Newberg are you? Anyways, I went to this CCO and it is seriously not worth the trip imo. I saw mink and sable, sunset b, and a couple other shadows in the perm line. Electro Sky p/p, bonus beat, overrich l/s, and nothing else stood out to me


----------



## cambria_va (Aug 10, 2009)

Just went a 2 days ago. They had tons on mineralize eye shadow.
Pigments in bell bottom blue, steel blue, cocomotion, Smoke signal, a couple of greens and an orange. They had tons of brushes, tendertones, 2 paint pots, Eyeshadows in: dream maker, knight, mont black, glamour check, pin curl, a few different blue colors, mink & sable. They had a few diff shade sticks I know for sure they have Penny & Beijing. No MSFs at this time and all foundations (MAC anyway) are NC33 and above I think. Thats all I really remember off the top of my head.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 5, 2009)

Has anyone been to this outlet recently?  I am headed down there in a little over a week.  TIA!


----------



## sushisurprise (Sep 9, 2009)

i was there on friday (aug.4)and they had quite a few things. one rose romance quad, tempting quad, shadowy lady quad, blast o blue lip, style minx lg, alot of cream blushes, pigments like spiritualize, sea and sky mes, a few mineral blushes, some old packaging skincare, bing mattene. i'd say a better turnout than usual.


----------



## evilrose (Nov 24, 2009)

any update with this cco?
my bro is making the long trip there this weekend and wondering if there is anything he can pick up for me
thanks!


----------



## marcie2222 (Nov 24, 2009)

.


----------



## marcie2222 (Nov 27, 2009)

.


----------



## misskristen (Jan 13, 2010)

Bump!

Has anyone been to this CCO recently? I'm heading to Oregon in a few weeks and I was hoping to head down to Woodburn one day, seeing as I live in Canada and have zero CCOs available to me! I was just wondering if anyone has seen anything fun or pretty or fantastic while there in the last little while!


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Jan 14, 2010)

I was there last week, they had a ton of Refined MSF, both beauty powders from Hello Kitty.  They had some of the look boxes that Nordies did.  Some cream blushes, and both NeoSciFi blushes.  They had a couple of different shadesticks, including all three from the same collection that Refined was in.  They had several pigments, including Smoke Signal and Mutiny, and several different eyeshadows as well, including some mineralized and starflash.  I may go again on Friday, so I'll update with anything I see if I do.


----------



## misskristen (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks so much for the update! I always like to take advantage when I'm in Oregon, and its always nice to have a bit of an idea what will be there


----------



## gabi03 (Feb 4, 2010)

Has anyone been up lately, i'll be on a trip to portland nxt week so i'm just wondering


----------



## Crantastic (May 26, 2010)

Last time I wen which was a couple of weeks ago I saw a lot of old packaged pigments for only $13! The lipsticks and lipglasses are so unorganized but I saw Little Vi. One Hello Kitty powder. A lot of starflash e/s I got Grand Enterance and Smoke & Diamonds.

I'm going there next week so I'll update.


----------



## AHautePassion (May 29, 2010)

Went to the CCO yesterday, I was disappointed by the selesction (esp. since the SA told me they got a new shipment in 2 days ago), but this is what I remember:

*MAC:*
*Eyeshadows: About 15? of them (ones I remember: Creme de Miel, Night Maneuvers, Knight, Apres Ski, Embark, Meet the Fleet, Of Summer, Deep Truth, ETC.), as well as a few of those rectangular duos
*Mineralize eyeshadows: there were 2 trios and 3 duos
*Both Mineralize Fun in the Sun kits
*A look in a box kit with shroom and amber lights
*Palettes: two graphic garden palettes, about 4 Magic, Magic, and Mischief, Tempting quad, Tone Grey quad, two passions of red palettes
*Pigments: About 15? of them (ones I remember: Melon, Vanilla, Cocomotion, etc) 
*Solar bits: 3 of them including bronzescape
*Some monogrammed items
*Two rose beauty powders and Hello kittys pretty baby
*MSFS: quite a few of them (ones I remember: Cheeky Bronze, Refined, By Candlelight, Brunette, Blonde, Porcelain Pink, one light medium/shimmer, a few medium/shimmer, dark/shimmer, deep dark/shimmer)
*Blush: only one: X:rocks
*Cream blush: Pleasureful
*Mineralize Blush: a good selection, I didn't bother to check them out
*A gel blush (just a pinch?)
*Two honey highlight powders
*Nailpolishes: Didnt check them out, but there were a few
*Naked honey salve? and a few other skincare items
*eyepencils: light as air powerpoint, penny shadestick, and some cake... shadestick
*Lips: maybe 20 lipsticks incl. 1N, a bunch of dazzleglasses and lipglasses (incl. a tribal one), a few lip palettes, some lip pencils (yeah im sorry, i didnt care about the lip items)
*random concealers, one paint, some lashes

*Clinique: *Both dramatically diff. moisturizers, some redness solution, all three toners, eyeshadows, two cream liners, a bunch of glosses, mascaras (incl lash doubling), etc. 

*Estee lauder:* a bunch of the double wear cream shadows, some pure shadows, about 6 blushes (incl. nude nuance and rose nuance, but no peach nuance! =(...) 

*Bobbi brown:* a body shimmer brick, nude shimmer brick, two special packaged shimmer bricks, some foundation sticks, gift sets, etc. 

Sorry, my memory is really bad. I managed to snag $100 worth, but was disappointed after wanting to go so long and finally convincing the BF to take me. There weren't any paint pots!


----------



## pleomorphic (Jun 19, 2010)

Was there yesterday.  I was only looking for one thing and didn't have much time, so I didn't notice much beyond that, but here's some of what was there.  

Pigments in Mutiny, Cocomotion, Teal, Pink Opal.  

Glitters in 3D Gold, Silver, Copper.

MSF in pretty much what is listed above.  Plenty!

Shadesticks in Cake Shop, Red Velvet, and that Lemon one, I forget the name.

No Paints or Paintpots

BB SB in Platinum Pink, Copper Diamond, Nude

Sorry!  That's all I noticed!

EDIT:  Also a pot of some MAC gel blush?  Never heard of it...


----------



## saaaallll (Jun 20, 2010)

Did anybody see Vanilla pigment? Or dazzleglasses? Its about a 45 minute drive up there so I don't wanna go for nothing.


----------



## pleomorphic (Jun 27, 2010)

^Sorry, I'm not on here much so I haven't seen this until right now!  But to answer your question, no I didn't see Vanilla and didn't notice Dazzleglasses. Why don't you call them first?  They're usually pretty nice about checking stock for you.  Always ask if they have singles behind the counter too, they often have one that there's no tester for so they keep it hidden.


----------



## AHautePassion (Jul 30, 2010)

I went a few days ago. Heres what i remember, again, I didnt really look at the lippies:

Eyeshadows: one shelf of the singles. style snob, night maneuvers, vibrant grape, tempting, etc. about 4 mineralized ones
Three box sets
Holiday pigment sets
Those sets with a pigment, mascara, and fluidline
Still a lot of pigments and glitters: Antique green, pink opal, melon, etc. 
Three of the solar bits: bronzescape, etc
Both honey highlight powders
Both rose powders
Quads: HK lucky tom, tempting, in the gallery, tone grey
Some palettes from winter and that garden one
Lipsticks: about 10, incl. one from fafi and 1N
Shadesticks: from the sugarsweet collection? i dont know... about 5
Blushes: two from style warriors, pleasureful blush creme
Mineralize blushes: light over dark, earth to earth, style demon, hand finish, cheek to cheek
MSFS: sunny by nature, cheeky bronze, brunette, porcelain pink, so ceylon
About 5 different brush sets
A bronzer from sytle warriors
some monogrammed stuff
Almost all colors for moisture blend foundation 
dazzlelash mascara
just a pinch gel blush 
those metal creme shadows

and yes, there were some dazzleglasses =)

there was more but i honestly cant recall. mostly the same selection theyve had for awhile with a FEW things thrown in. ugh. even though ive seen all this stuff before here, i spent 200. made me feel horriblleeeeee.


----------



## misskristen (Oct 27, 2010)

Has anyone been to this store lately? I'm heading down to Portland in a week or so to visit my bf's family, and I'm hoping to hit the outlets!


----------



## plushbear84 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi! I was there on Friday and there were quite a lot of products. I'm from Canada and haven't been to this CCO before but I'll try to list what I can remember.

  	- 2 Villainous Villain eyeshadows in Carbon and Sweetjoy.
  	- 2 or 3 Liberty of London eyeshadows - Bird and Berries and the pink one I think called Give me Liberty of London. and I think another one as well.
  	- Night Maneouver from Style Warriors
  	- Numerous limited edition eyeshadows and some permanent: Going Bananas, Crest the Wave, Lime, Vibrant Grape, Haunting I think, some pinks, purples, lots of bright colors!
  	- Porcelain Pink MSF, Hang Loose Mineralize blush, Earth to Earth mineralize blush duo, X-Rocks, and a few other limited edition mineralize blushes. One Medium Dark/ Shimmer MSFN.
  	- Honey Salve I think? Definitely the body wash. Another moisturizer can't remember.
  	- lots of nail polishes
  	- saw a Fafi bag, a brush roll, other bags
  	- limited edition Holiday gift sets, not sure what collection sorry
  	- a few Greasepaint sticks: Greengrease, a grey one, black, a few others. Shadestick in Relaxed.
  	- Dazzlelash
  	- lots of lipglasses, lipsticks, dazzleglass creams, the ones in the squeezy tubes, the tri-colored glosses
  	- not a lot of brushes: 189, spooly, a large white buffer brush. I don't think any significant eyeshadow brushes
  	- around 10 pigments
  	- Tone Grey, Tempting, Photorealism palettes
  	- quite a few more products but I can't remember atm

  	Happy shoppings!


----------



## MooseMoose (Jul 1, 2014)

I live very close to this CCO, but haven't been in a few months. Last time I was there was around Christmastime, I picked up honey rose powder and mineralized charged water. Has anyone been recently?


----------



## MooseMoose (Sep 30, 2014)

Just went, and from what I remember, they have:  Gold Deposit MSF Soft and Gentle MSF Perfect Topping MSF Love Connection MES Cha-cha-cha MES Some Heavenly Creatures MES Marilyn nail lacquer To the Beach body oil 2 mini pigment sets from Nocturnal Instincts Archie's Girls cosmetic bag Betty pigment Veronica pigment Veronica quad Touch lipstick Glitter and Ice lip and nail bag Turquatic fragrance spray  Fafi x MAC tote


----------



## xochtl (Mar 14, 2015)

Has anyone been here lately? I'm over an hour away but I was thinking about visiting.


----------

